
Show HN: dumd – tiny async amd/umd javascript initialization - skiano
https://github.com/skiano/dumd
======
skiano
dumd helps ensure that a set of umd/amd javascripts execute in proper order.
It doesn’t have the overhead of a true amd loader or the sophistication of
webpack loader or systemjs, but if all you want to do is use async script tags
with umd bundles, this may help.

